# Alpha V cube ... need help which one is the one to buy



## ccchips296 (May 6, 2010)

hey guys, well its been a while since ive posted and i havent really kept up to date with the current spamming of new cube models... xD

soooo from what ive gathered, the main 3x3s to get now are the A V and F II 

but ive gotten a variety of random websites for where to get each of these cubes.....like pop buying and stuff and they all seem to have different names for em...

i was thinking about buying an A V and F II from 9spuzzles because i trust it and i figure i might as well buy all my cubes from a single site for convenience ( im prob gonna buy a mini QJ 4x4 since mine broke) 

sooo i just need to know is this the cube that everyone has recommended? 

http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=183&productname=

i figure it is but.....i got this link from popbuying which is apparently an A 5 with a completely random name

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25261 

sooo i was a little confused.....oh if im completely wrong about all this and theres something important that im missing, can anyone correct me and tell me which exactly are the best 3x3s to be buying right now? k thanks ^^


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2010)

Get a Haiyan Memory rather than AV. I prefer AV, but Haiyan Memory is a modded AV, which is supposedly better. I suggest popbuying. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18103&page=17 is a thread which has links to some of the cubes sold on popbuying.

And welcome back


----------



## richardzhang (May 6, 2010)

Both the links are AV's and i would recommend the Haiyan memory cube after the new mold comes out.


----------



## ccchips296 (May 6, 2010)

why thank you =) but uhh from what i heard, the A5 is actually really easy to mod....just a little sanding of the corners or something?

i need to buy an A5, F II, QJ 4x4 and mebe a megaminx sooo id prefer to buy them all from one shop to save shipping....although it seems quite a few shops now dont seem to have shipping costs o__O

any recommendation on which megaminx to buy? i have literally no idea which ones good....

oh and any idea when this haiyan new mold thing is coming out?


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2010)

ccchips296 said:


> why thank you =) but uhh from what i heard, the A5 is actually really easy to mod....just a little sanding of the corners or something? does pop buying sell F IIs aswell...? all the cubes there have strange names so i have no idea...
> 
> i need to buy an A5, F II, QJ 4x4 and mebe a megaminx sooo id prefer to buy them all from one shop to save shipping....although it seems quite a few shops now dont seem to have shipping costs o__O
> 
> oh and any idea when this haiyan new mold thing is coming out?



Did you miss my link? It has FII under 3x3 name brands. And apparently the actual cube modded by Haiyan is better than a home made mod, but, w/e. Are you starting cubing again?


----------



## richardzhang (May 6, 2010)

This should help you.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Get a Haiyan Memory rather than AV. I prefer AV, but Haiyan Memory is a modded AV, which is supposedly better. I suggest popbuying. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18103&page=17 is a thread which has links to some of the cubes sold on popbuying.
> 
> And welcome back





richardzhang said:


> This should help you.


Um... you posted that because?


----------



## richardzhang (May 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Haiyan Memory rather than AV. I prefer AV, but Haiyan Memory is a modded AV, which is supposedly better. I suggest popbuying. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18103&page=17 is a thread which has links to some of the cubes sold on popbuying.
> ...


I got ninja'd


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


Not really, it's called not reading the thread. You had already posted after my post, so you just can't read.


----------



## DaBear (May 6, 2010)

ccchips296 said:


> why thank you =) but uhh from what i heard, the A5 is actually really easy to mod....just a little sanding of the corners or something?
> 
> i need to buy an A5, F II, QJ 4x4 and mebe a megaminx sooo id prefer to buy them all from one shop to save shipping....although it seems quite a few shops now dont seem to have shipping costs o__O
> 
> ...



generally mefferts megaminxes are considered the best. MF8s arent a bad substitute though. I have one and its fine to me, i just need to tighten it and sand the corners to lessen locking up


----------



## richardzhang (May 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


No typed my post and then beat me to post it.


----------



## ccchips296 (May 6, 2010)

dudes calm down haha no need to make such a big fuss.....

yea, sorry i didnt see the F II section on ur link...but yea thanks alot, that helps =) i guess ill buy from popbuying then ^^

yeaaa i have started getting back in to cubing but its kinda....on and off? i had a good stage where i got in to sub 11 area average and my best was like.....9.7x average of 12? but its exams and ive lost a little interest so my times have dropped off again...


----------



## riffz (May 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Do you know what it means to get ninja'd?


----------



## person123 (May 31, 2010)

they sell it on c4y i think. at least on cubefans search alpha v and you should find it


----------



## bigbee99 (May 31, 2010)

bump, and he already said that he was buying from popbuying


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 31, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



do you even know what "ninja'd" mean?


----------

